# hidetada yamagishi arrested



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Japans best ever bodybuilder arrested for what appears to be Heroin posession at LAX airport


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

heroin will have that effect


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

How silly was that???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Perhaps I'm missing something, but where does it state that the charge is possession or importation of heroin? Also, the arresting agency is El Segundo Police, rather than the Customs Service.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump for later (cant see the images at the office)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Bump for later (cant see the images at the office)


Lucky you can see the Board in the office! I can't. (boo)


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

try this at work then:

http://www.safeforwork.net/


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cheers mega, but that is unlikely to work as well - there are 2 firewalls each with their own banned list to get past, and any attempt to get around either the local wall or the GSI wall is gross misconduct!


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

So who would win a fight, Hidetada Yamagishi or Mike Tyson....................???


----------

